# SA support groups...



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know any SA support groups in NYC?
Also, those who have tried it- Was it helpful?

Thanks


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

1) I went to a group based on Dr. Richards therapy and it was profoundly helpful.

There isn't currently one listed for NY: http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/C ... ating.html

But I'd drop them an email and see.

At the very least, subscribe to the SAI List so you'll get updates about groups: http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/mailing.html

---

2) You may try getting in touch with Berent's office to see if they know of any groups in New York: http://www.social-anxiety.com/

---

3) Meetup group for Social Anxiety with their next meeting on August 9th: http://shyness.meetup.com/109/

I'm not sure, but I imagine this would be more for support and less focused on treatment with Group CBT.

Good luck!


----------

